# 32 Zoll Monitor gesucht (WQHD + 144 Hz)



## Benni1990 (6. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen 32 Zoll Monitor. 
Genutzt werden soll er für:  40 % Zocken (FarCry5, CSS, div. Autorennen usw.) + 60 % Schreiben / Surfen
Aktuelle Grafikkarte  Radeon HD 7970 (irgendwann kommt was neues  ) 

Meine Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 500€ und bei dem Panel habe ich keine wirkliche Vorstellung.

Bei meiner Suche bin ich über diese beiden Monitore gestoßen, wobei ich hier schon nicht weiß, welcher "besser/schlechter" ist.
Acer XZ321QU
AOC AG322QCX

LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 30", Diagonale bis 32", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen bzw. einen Monitor empfehlen

Viele Grüße


----------



## TheComedian18 (6. Juni 2018)

LG  32GK850F ab 599,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

Wenn er mal je erscheint.


----------



## Benni1990 (7. Juni 2018)

Der LG wird dann wohl etwas teuer^^
Ich habe noch einen i5 6600K und 16GB 3200er G.Skill Ripjaws V verbaut. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, lohnen sich 144Hz überhaupt.. die kann ich doch nicht ausreizen? Und was denkt ihr, welche Auflösung bei den Komponenten überhaupt sinn macht?


----------



## Venom89 (7. Juni 2018)

Einen Monitor hat man doch meist etwas länger. 
Möchtest du wirklich jetzt nochmal Geld in einen FullHD Monitor stecken? 

Die nächste Grafikkarte kommt mit Sicherheit und bis dahin, gibt es so schöne Regler in den Spielen, welche du dann halt ein wenig mehr nach links ziehen musst. 

Ich würde den AOC nehmen.
LG 

AOC Agon AG322QCX mit 144 Hz im Test: Wo ist der Haken?


----------



## PanLid (7. Juni 2018)

Also mit der Grafikkarte kannste den Bildschirm auf jeden Fall kaum nutzen. Weder die 144Hz noch QHD und in Verbindung schon gar nicht. Außer bei sehr anspruchslosen Spielen.
Vielleicht noch bisschen warten und dann beides zusammen kaufen?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2018)

Ich Würde den Acer nehmen, einfach aufgrund des besseren OSD.


----------



## PanLid (7. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich Würde den Acer nehmen, einfach aufgrund des besseren OSD.



Dachte er wollte einen QHD Monitor? Ist das nicht nur ein FHD?

Edit: nvm, hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Venom89 (7. Juni 2018)

PanLid schrieb:


> Also mit der Grafikkarte kannste den Bildschirm auf jeden Fall kaum nutzen.



Selten einen solchen Quatsch gelesen. 



PanLid schrieb:


> Weder die 144Hz noch QHD und in Verbindung schon gar nicht. Außer bei sehr anspruchslosen Spielen.
> Vielleicht noch bisschen warten und dann beides zusammen kaufen?



Für einen sichtbaren Effekt, benötigt man keine 144 FPS.
Außerdem wie ich schon erwähnt habe, soll es in Spielen solche "Regler" geben, welche sich wohl auch manchmal nach links verschieben lassen sollen. Bei vielen scheint diese Funktion defekt zu sein. 

Einen Monitor behält man nicht selten viele Jahre. 
Worauf denn warten? Nur weil man dann keine ULTRA Details nutzen kann?


----------



## PanLid (7. Juni 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Selten einen solchen Quatsch gelesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber mit der Grafikkarte erreichst du nicht mal in FHD annähernd 144fps in den meisten aktuellen Spielen, möchte nicht wissen was da bei QHD rauskommt, auch wenn du die Grafik runterschraubst. Die Technik der Monitore entwickelt sich ja auch weiter und ältere Modelle werden günstiger. Also warum sollte man dann einen Monitor kaufen, den man nicht im vollen Umfang nutzen kann. Lieber beides zusammen kaufen und dann weniger Geld für den Monitor zahlen bzw. mehr für sein Geld bekommen. Er hat ja selbst geschrieben, dass er erst irgendwann eine neue Grafikkarte holen würde.

Das wäre so als ob ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte mit wesentlich mehr Leistung kaufen würde, obwohl ich derzeit keine Spiele spiele, die davon profitieren würden, nur damit ich die Grafikkarte in meine Forensignatur schreiben kann.

AMD Radeon HD 7970 - Viel Larm um viel Leistung im Benchmark - GameStar

Da kannste dir gerne mal die FPS Werte anschauen von Spielen, die 7 Jahre alt sind. Jetzt noch schön QHD dann macht das bestimmt riesigen Spaß und jetzt bitte nochmal, dass du selten so einen Quatsch gelesen hast.


----------



## markus1612 (7. Juni 2018)

PanLid schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit der Grafikkarte erreichst du nicht mal in FHD annähernd 144fps in den meisten aktuellen Spielen, möchte nicht wissen was da bei QHD rauskommt, auch wenn du die Grafik runterschraubst. Die Technik der Monitore entwickelt sich ja auch weiter und ältere Modelle werden günstiger. Also warum sollte man dann einen Monitor kaufen, den man nicht im vollen Umfang nutzen kann. Lieber beides zusammen kaufen und dann weniger Geld für den Monitor zahlen bzw. mehr für sein Geld bekommen. Er hat ja selbst geschrieben, dass er erst irgendwann eine neue Grafikkarte holen würde.
> 
> Das wäre so als ob ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte mit wesentlich mehr Leistung kaufen würde, obwohl ich derzeit keine Spiele spiele, die davon profitieren würden, nur damit ich die Grafikkarte in meine Forensignatur schreiben kann.
> 
> ...



Das ist auch völlig egal, denn man braucht keine 144FPS, um einen Vorteil durch die 144Hz zu haben.
Und nein, mit einer überpowerten Grafikkarte ist das nicht mal ansatzweise vergleichbar.

Und das, was du da erzählst, ist Quatsch.


----------



## PanLid (7. Juni 2018)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Das ist auch völlig egal, denn man braucht keine 144FPS, um einen Vorteil durch die 144Hz zu haben.
> Und nein, mit einer überpowerten Grafikkarte ist das nicht mal ansatzweise vergleichbar.
> 
> Und das, was du da erzählst, ist Quatsch.



Hat auch keiner gesagt, aber er erreicht ja bei FHD gerade mal max 70-80FPS (bei aktuellen Spielen). Du willst mir erzählen ein 144Hz Monitor lohnt sich bei 40-60FPS?
Naja mir egal. Ich find's schwachsinnig, aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## markus1612 (7. Juni 2018)

PanLid schrieb:


> Hat auch keiner gesagt, aber er erreicht ja bei FHD gerade mal max 70-80FPS (bei aktuellen Spielen). Du willst mir erzählen ein 144Hz Monitor lohnt sich bei 40-60FPS?



Ja, 144Hz lohnen sich schon auf dem Desktop.
Und außerdem kann man mit den Einstellungen im Spiel schon noch ein paar FPS rausholen, indem man z.B. die Kantenglättung, welche bei 1440p ohnehin nicht so nötig ist, runterstellt.


----------



## Gast20190527 (7. Juni 2018)

Hmm ich klinge mich hier ins Thema einfach mal ein. Ich bin derzeit auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen größeren Monitor. Da ich an ca 32 Zoll gedacht habe und schon einen 27 Zoll Curved getestet habe, denke ich das auch Curved das ist was ich brauche und auch will. Jetzt liebäugle ich mit dem hier schon genannten: AOC Agon AG322QCX ab €' '462,58 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland Das Problem ist das ich keine AMD GPU habe und somit Freesync eigentlich quatsch ist, ich benötige aber auch ein G-Sync da ich aktuell fast nicht mehr Spiele und die Vorteile von G-Sync gar nicht groß bemerke. 

Gibt es vielleicht noch andere Monitore im Bereich Curved mit 32" die ähnliche Leistungen bringen wie der AOC aber ohne Freesync? Oder soll ich da beruhigt zuschlagen... Im Blick auf die Zukunft wäre ich auch von einer AMD GPU bei der sich Freesync dann wieder lohnen würde, nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Rolk (8. Juni 2018)

Für Freesync zahlst du keinen Aufpreis, also wo ist das Problem? Es erscheinen auch kaum noch Monitore ohne Freesync oder gelegentlich halt G-Sync.


----------



## Venom89 (8. Juni 2018)

PanLid schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit der Grafikkarte erreichst du nicht mal in FHD annähernd 144fps in den meisten aktuellen Spielen, möchte nicht wissen was da bei QHD rauskommt, auch wenn du die Grafik runterschraubst.



Ich weiß nicht wann dieses Thema mal ein Ende hat. 

Man benötigt nicht zwingend 144 FPS für 144 Hz.

Ein Monitor bleibt meist viele Jahre und überlebt viele Grafikkarten. 




PanLid schrieb:


> Die Technik der Monitore entwickelt sich ja auch weiter und ältere Modelle werden günstiger.



Meist verschwinden sie vorher vom Markt.



PanLid schrieb:


> Das wäre so als ob ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte mit wesentlich mehr Leistung kaufen würde, obwohl ich derzeit keine Spiele spiele, die davon profitieren würden, nur damit ich die Grafikkarte in meine Forensignatur schreiben kann.



Toller Vergleich. Nur komplett daneben.



PanLid schrieb:


> AMD Radeon HD 7970 - Viel Larm um viel Leistung im Benchmark - GameStar
> 
> Da kannste dir gerne mal die FPS Werte anschauen von Spielen, die 7 Jahre alt sind. Jetzt noch schön QHD dann macht das bestimmt riesigen Spaß und jetzt bitte nochmal, dass du selten so einen Quatsch gelesen hast.



Ich weiß sehr gut wozu seine Grafikkarte im Stande ist.
FPS und Hz sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.
Das diese zwingend übereinstimmen müssen ist Quatsch.
Die Vorteile von weniger Tearing hat er auch bei weniger FPS.
Die 144Hz hat er auch mit seiner Karte IMMER.



PanLid schrieb:


> Hat auch keiner gesagt, aber er erreicht ja bei FHD gerade mal max 70-80FPS (bei aktuellen Spielen). Du willst mir erzählen ein 144Hz Monitor lohnt sich bei 40-60FPS?
> Naja mir egal. Ich find's schwachsinnig, aber jedem das Seine.



Du findest es schwachsinnig, weil du einen Denkfehler hast.
Teste es doch einfach mal.


----------



## cultraider (10. Juni 2018)

Kauf ihn einfach, ich hab auch "nur" ne 1070 und bin mit dem Monitor mehr als zu frieden.... und wenn meine graka 144fps in nem spiel nicht packt, na dann schraub ich halt auf 120 oder 100hz zurück, aber dafür konstant. und das gefühl dabei ist schon dezent erhaben 

PS. bei notebooksbilliger.de z.zt. 496€ bei 6 monats Finanzierung 50€ geschenkt 8)


----------



## Benni1990 (10. Juni 2018)

Ok, vielen Dank für eure Informationen und Tipps. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit B-Ware bei Notebooksbilliger ?


----------



## Venom89 (10. Juni 2018)

Ja einmal einen Monitor dort gekauft.
War alles gut.
Man kann immer Pech haben


----------



## Benni1990 (15. Juni 2018)

Ich wollt mich nur kurz zurückmelden. 
Ich habe am Sonntag den AOC AG322QCX bei Notebooksbilliger als B-Ware gekauft (nur noch 1 Jahr Garantie und original Verpackung Beschädigt und unvollständig (weis bis jetzt noch nicht, was fehlen soll^^)). 
Der Monitor ist echt super gut. Es funktioniert alles wunderbar und das Arbeiten macht auch echt Spaß daran. Spiele laufen nicht schlechter als vorher (z.B. FarCry5 auf Ultra und Hoch läuft mit 60FPS aber sieht irgendwie doch viel schicker als vorher aus  )
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Empfehlung..


----------



## SheppardX (20. Juni 2018)

Benni1990 schrieb:


> Ich wollt mich nur kurz zurückmelden.
> Ich habe am Sonntag den AOC AG322QCX bei Notebooksbilliger als B-Ware gekauft (nur noch 1 Jahr Garantie und original Verpackung Beschädigt und unvollständig (weis bis jetzt noch nicht, was fehlen soll^^)).
> Der Monitor ist echt super gut. Es funktioniert alles wunderbar und das Arbeiten macht auch echt Spaß daran. Spiele laufen nicht schlechter als vorher (z.B. FarCry5 auf Ultra und Hoch läuft mit 60FPS aber sieht irgendwie doch viel schicker als vorher aus  )
> Vielen Dank nochmal für die Empfehlung..



Hey ich habe exakt den gleichen aber als Neu-Ware, kannst du etwas ausprobieren für mich? 
Such mal ein komplett blaues Bild, und geh mal mit dem Ohr ganz nah am Monitor, hörst du ein hohen Ton ?
und dann wie ist bei dir wenn du scrollst ? ich habe auf ein Webseite mit Blau-Grau horizontalen Linien ein flimmer Effekt beim scrollen wird der Hintergrund dunkel und wenn ich aufhöre wird er heller.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juni 2018)

Benni1990 schrieb:


> Ich wollt mich nur kurz zurückmelden.
> Ich habe am Sonntag den AOC AG322QCX bei Notebooksbilliger als B-Ware gekauft (nur noch 1 Jahr Garantie und original Verpackung Beschädigt und unvollständig (weis bis jetzt noch nicht, was fehlen soll^^)).
> Der Monitor ist echt super gut. Es funktioniert alles wunderbar und das Arbeiten macht auch echt Spaß daran. Spiele laufen nicht schlechter als vorher (z.B. FarCry5 auf Ultra und Hoch läuft mit 60FPS aber sieht irgendwie doch viel schicker als vorher aus  )
> Vielen Dank nochmal für die Empfehlung..


Vor ein paar Monate habe ich meinen Dell AW3418DW als B-Ware von Alternate gekauft, war auch überrascht.
Sollte auch Gebrauchsspuren haben und Verpackung beschädigt. Zubehör sollte aber komplett sein.
Verpackung sah wirklich von aussen nicht gut aus, aber von innen war alles Top als ich die Verpackung aufmachte.

Der Monitor hatte auch keine Gebrauchsspuren und läuft 1A.
Habe 270 Euro zum Neupreis (Alternate) gespart.

Habe drei Jahre Herstellergarantie und Dell wickelt auch mit dem Zweitkäufer ab.
Von Alternate habe ich sogar 2 Jahre Gewährleistung drauf, was normal für Gebrauchtware auf 1 Jahr hätte verkürzt werden.


----------

